# Ad-Hoc Wifi connection



## mthous01 (Dec 22, 2011)

I'm running an WIFI USB adapter off of my computer at work (I do not have access to passwords for the WIFI provided, nor the network). Thus, this can only be set up as an Ad-Hoc connection. I cannot get my Droid Charge to recognize this network at all. I have tried Connectify, and it does not work either. Any suggestions? Any chance that someone knows whether or not the chip on the Charge can support Ad-Hoc connections? If so, does anyone have links or expertise in how to edit the wpa-supplicant to allow for this?

Just wondering, as my forum searches only seem to be discussing the Ad-Hoc networks that the Charge creates with the WIFI Tether app, not connecting to a network created by another device.


----------



## barakuda318 (Sep 28, 2011)

Grab an app (free) from the app store called Wifi analyzer. This should show you any and all wifi networks that are currently around and what channel they are on. Look for your usb wifi adapters wifi signal and take note of which channel it is using. if it is the same as any other wifi networks around then that is likely the problem, as the other networks will likely have a stronger signal and therefore your charge will id those instead. once you've established the channel you can go about changing the channel that the usb wifi adapter is using. (that is what I had to do.) Besides WiFi analyzer is an awesome app to have anyway..lol


----------



## mthous01 (Dec 22, 2011)

barakuda318 said:


> Grab an app (free) from the app store called Wifi analyzer. This should show you any and all wifi networks that are currently around and what channel they are on. Look for your usb wifi adapters wifi signal and take note of which channel it is using. if it is the same as any other wifi networks around then that is likely the problem, as the other networks will likely have a stronger signal and therefore your charge will id those instead. once you've established the channel you can go about changing the channel that the usb wifi adapter is using. (that is what I had to do.) Besides WiFi analyzer is an awesome app to have anyway..lol


Which kernel are you running? I'm going to guess that stock won't pick this up.

EDIT: I've tried to run FP1 with imnuts kernel, and still no luck connecting. Error says Adhoc is not supported by Android platform yet.


----------



## barakuda318 (Sep 28, 2011)

mthous01 said:


> Which kernel are you running? I'm going to guess that stock won't pick this up.
> 
> EDIT: I've tried to run FP1 with imnuts kernel, and still no luck connecting. Error says Adhoc is not supported by Android platform yet.


I was running pbj0524 when I had Adhoc set up with mine. I know that I specifically had to go into the settings in device manager on my windows pc to change the WiFi adapters settings for Adhoc mode then it showed up just fine on my charge. that is also were I changed the channel of the device...Hope this helps you out


----------

